# Cross with OH



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't really need advice but am cross and need a vent.  I have my treatment planning session on the 12 and have booked it off work.  This has got me thinking about who to say what to at work.  Well I'm really debating what to tell my boss... Asked OH for his opinion....  "I don't know, I don't know your boss or what he's going to say, you have to decide!". So I try to draw him out, well what would you do, "its not me, blah blah blah".  Then I try again I get a bit of a better answer (repeated back what I said in the first place) so I thank him for his help (sincerely) then get told of for being arsey with him!  Ggggggaaaaaaaaaah!

I'm so fed up of making every ****** decision, EVERYTHING!  I don't think he even realises how many appointments I'll have to have between the planning session and egg collection (in Prague).....

Just Gaaaaaaaaaaah!  I don't need you to solve my problems but sometimes you can just say have you thought about this, what about that, why not wait until!!!

Or even do you know what would help?  Do some bloody reading and see what is going to bloody happen.  They don't just go out the back and gert you a baby you know!


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

HI men hey   sounds just like my dp I ask him for an opinion I get 'don't know' 'you decide' 'it's yourdesicion' etc then like you I get told off for been sarcastic and funny. This really used to whine me up to the point I used to walk out, now I trot of upstairs out of the way and don't speak to him I wait for him to talk to me (takes a while) and then it's like nothing has been said so another argument starts with me saying 'did you hear what I've said, it's not just me doing this' it's a vicious circle, sorry I don't have much advise but wanted to say your certainly not alone in this and a good vent is sometimes what we need, good luck


----------

